

How to square numbers made up of repeating 9 in less than 3 seconds - mquaes
http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/2012/02/squaring-numbers-made-up-of-repeating_28.html

======
mquaes
<http://mathema-tricks.blogspot.com/>

